# JEDDAH | Sail Tower - The Shangri-La Hotel | 240m | 64 fl | T/O



## patrykus

Can't believe this tower still doesn't have it's thread.

*Kempinski Hotel and Residences SailTower*
Jeddah, Saudi Arabia
*Estimated Construction Completion Date:* 2014
*Square Footage:* 63,000 sm
*Designer:* Perkins + Will

Awards:
Tall Building Award, 2009
MIPIM Architectural Future Projects Award

Inspired by its prominent location directly on the Red Sea, this project explores the concept of the "architectural sail" as a multifunctional architectonic element that responds to the essential influences of program, site and climate to create a unique expression of texture and light.

The project, situated along the Corniche in Jeddah, marks the transition between the desert landscape and the Red Sea, and extends the growth of waterfront development advancing north from the old city center. The recent growth of Jeddah as a resort destination for both Saudis as well as foreigners has raised the matter of how to create successful hospitality environments that address both climatic and cultural issues.

The brief calls for a 60,000 square meter mixture of luxury hotel functions, serviced apartments and condominiums, with below grade parking for 600 cars. The client requested that the tower be as tall as zoning permitted. In contrast to the ubiquitous "shape-making" that characterizes recent commercial development in places in the Gulf, the building is a simple, slender rectangle, oriented along the E/W axis to optimize solar exposure, shade the entrance court to the north and maximize views to the water. Major program elements are organized as a continuous ribbon from below grade to penthouse, becoming more private as they rise. Correspondingly, balcony size increases with height to create outdoor rooms at the upper residential levels.

This gradual deepening of exterior space and rotating of the architectural sails to open to the view creates a dramatic pattern and texture for the skin of the building while giving privacy between adjacent rooms, orienting views to the water, and limiting the negative effects of sun and wind. Because the panels become perpendicular at the top of the building where the balconies are deepest, the building transforms from an expression that is primarily surface at its base to one that is primarily void as the enclosure dematerializes with height. The sails in turn become sources of light in the evening, with integrated LED fixtures providing a soft glow that can be programmed to create a dynamic, flowing array throughout the entire surface of the building. This approach, based on innovative tectonics rather than formal gesture, results in a unique architectural expression with a clear sense of place and identity.

*source*: http://www.perkinswill.com/work/kempinski-hotel-and-residences-sailtower.html


Renders:

































































Update as of 05.07.12 by Rody69


----------



## Naif Saudi

*Excited for this tower !!

*


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful tower!!


----------



## Naif Saudi

This is also under construction
I passed next to the ongoing work of the project 

So it is now l U / C l

Please change the title and the transfer of the topic and Thanks !


----------



## patrykus

^^ This is not U/C unless they are drilling piles for the foundation in which case you have to prove this with pictures in order to move to U/C section.


----------



## desertpunk

Very cool!

And yes, it looks very close to U/C.


----------



## Naif Saudi

*By the new professional my camera 

8/9*


----------



## lady gaga

*Tallest Saudi residential tower to open in June​*on Nov 21, 2012 




> The developer behind the Burj Rafal tower in Riyadh has said that it expects the 70-storey block to complete by June next year.
> 
> Rafal Real Estate Development Company said in a press conference this week that after an 18-month build period to date the project remains on track to complete in eight months.
> 
> Once complete, Burj Rafal will house 440 apartments and one of the first Kempinski hotels in Saudi Arabia. The 300-bed hotel will have two restaurants, three cafés, conference facilities, a ballroom for up to 2,000 guests, two spas and wellness centres and a range of exclusive retail outlets.
> 
> Rafal Real Estate Development Co chief executive Majed Al-Hogail said: "Opening in June 2013, this unique and glorious vertical residential self-sustained community will be a landmark of 308m on 70 floors constructed on an exclusive 20,000m2 plot in Assahafa District in the north of Riyadh along King Fahed Highway close to King Abdullah Financial District; an area that’s set to become the golden mile of Riyadh.
> 
> "The community will be equipped with fully integrated systems using world-class construction company – DCC and hosting Kempinski - one of the most renowned luxurious European hotels in the world.”
> 
> Abdullah Yabroudi, CEO & MD of Dubai Contracting Company, said that Burj Rafal was "yet another successful story" for the his company, which has already built a number off high-rise projects in the UAE including The Rolex Tower, Bright Start Tower and Fairmont Hotel. He added that on Burj Rafal, it has used more than 2,500 laborers, 119,000 tons of thick high-quality steel and more than 106,500 tons of high-quality cement.
> 
> The conference was also attended by contractor Dubai Contracting Company, financier Riyadh Capital and the president of Kempinski's Middle East Africa division, Ulrick Eckhardt.
> 
> Mr Eckhardt confirmed the was one of three it is currently planning in the Kingdom, with one due to open in Al Khobar shortly, *and another due to open in Jeddah in 2015*.
> 
> "I am happy to be here on this occasion to celebrate a significant milestone in the development of what will surely be the best address in Riyadh," he said.
> 
> "Therefore, having a distinct presence inside Saudi Arabia through the opening of an iconic property like Burj Rafal Hotel Kempinski is an important part of our future growth strategy."



Source


----------



## Naif Saudi

Thanks for the news


----------



## lady gaga

^ your welcome update us please


----------



## 3bdul3ziz

thanks for the update, I hope these residential towers will help keep the apartment prices reasonable


----------



## patrykus

...



Rody69 said:


> *06.12.2012*
> 
> good news...the real works have started :cheers:


----------



## lady gaga

Great updates thanks


----------



## eddeux

So it's no longer in the proposal stage but actually starting construction. I think the thread can be moved now.:yes:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

This will turn out great, Kempinski rules :cheers:

Also, it looks like prep work, not construction


----------



## Naif Saudi

very wonderful update :nuts:



èđđeůx;98052378 said:


> So it's no longer in the proposal stage but actually starting construction. I think the thread can be moved now.:yes:


+1


----------



## eurico

wow really great project, the design very unique and artistique....


----------



## lady gaga

ThatOneGuy said:


> This will turn out great, *Kempinski rules *:cheers:
> 
> Also, it looks like prep work, not construction


So true Kempinski is my favorite hotel :cheers:


----------



## Naif Saudi

Today

2/21/2013


----------



## Naif Saudi

The project is currently under construction. The opening is planned in tandem with the Kempinski Hotel in Summer 2015.


----------

